# Is a Salmon Pink Birdeater OK for a beginner tarantula owner?



## ACP123

I won't handle it too often, maybe once every couple of weeks.

Reactions: Dislike 4


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

depends on the personallity.. at a large size you need rubber gloves preferably just for the strong urticating hairs
adult female fangs are very large so you might wana test its mood before handling LOL@!
... a adult female would Rival Theraphosa Blondi size... so get ready for needing a big tank 15-30gallon probably ..10"-11" max size,.,.
rumors of 12" wild individuals(No proof of this size) just speculation .. its not a proven fact
my 4.5" juvie female is in a 10gallon


----------



## DannyH

By salmon pink birdeater I assume you mean an LP. They are not difficult to care for, but I wouldn't handle it. Getting haired in the face by an LP is one of the worst experiences of my teenaged life. I've never been bitten by one, but I can imagine the combonation of venom and very large fangs wouldn't be fun. If you want an impressive T thats docile go for a G. pulchripes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Earth Tiger

ACP123 said:


> I won't handle it too often, maybe once every couple of weeks.


Whether it suits a beginner depends on how you want to keep a tarantula. If you are looking for a species that you can occasionally put aside for weeks, go for the Grammostola or Brachypelma species. Lasiodora species are quite active and fast growing and make sure that you can offer them continuously supply of food. They are very hardy but can die from starving easily. Make sure that you can feed it twice a week or feed them a large prey weekly.

And if you want to handle it, it depends on the individual temperament. From my experience their temperaments vary greatly among individuals, but they are just defensive in general. I do own a few very docile and calm individuals that never flick hairs and loved to be handled but certainly my data are not significant enough to draw conclusions upon.


----------



## grayzone

L.p was MY 1ST t and i LOVED IT... no probs at all except it was a real pain to package and ship off (he was a MM, nuff said lol)


----------



## BCscorp

They are great spiders. Get one if you want it. I have 2, one is very sketchy and does laps at the slightest disturbance, the other one stays calm as if it knows its a huge spider. Handled her for a bit just the other day.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## mtyrrell

The first t i ever brought was a juvie Lp bout 2". I had no idea what it was  how big it would get or any care info the guy just said it's a tarantula. now she's a big 9" bueaty they are a very hardy spider i managed with no info so i say go for it why not just watch the hairs there really bad. 

As for handling i used to hold mine all the time at first with no trouble but since becoming more knowledable with t's i dont anymore each to there own i guess tho just wear gloves if you do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## happysmile88

Yes it is.


----------



## ACP123

Thanks for all the answers guys, but I just got a B. Smithi yesterday. If I get another T, which I probably will, a Salmon Pink Birdeater would be my next choice!


----------



## DannyH

ACP123 said:


> Thanks for all the answers guys, but I just got a B. Smithi yesterday. If I get another T, which I probably will, a Salmon Pink Birdeater would be my next choice!


Great choice. Smithis are a great starter and very tolerent of handling, as well as very pretty.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## tarantulagirl10

Great choice! B smithi is an awesome starter t, and beautiful too


----------



## Shrike

Good choice.  Bet it won't be your last T...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

IF you want a T that Rivals a Golaith birdeater in size & weight... LP is the way to go  much easier care too
Lasiodora Klugi also gets big 7-10.5"+

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## ElevenBravo

Yes good choice my tiny LP sling is munching meal worm parts as we speak. The largest T I have ever handled was the mother of my sling she let me cup her and flip her over while others pointed out the features that made her female (inpromptu ventral sexing class for the new guy) she was about 8" 

I can only hope my sling ends up with her temperment because a T her size with a pissy attitude is not desirable to me just scary 

I chose LP due to its large size and ease of care do your research and you should do just fine as a new guy with Lasoidora parahybana.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whitelightning777

The entire Lasiodora genus is a great place to start for your first tarantula!! 

Since you should NOT needlessly handle and tarantula no matter the temperment, the urticating hairs won't be much of a problem.  Lasiodora will keep you honest!

I own a Klugi myself but all the species are excellent choices. The feeding drive is quite strong. Anything moving including your fingers will be treated like tasty worms.

Be sure to feed a wide variety of food.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swoop

I wonder how big OP's LP got in the last 6 years

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## dangerforceidle

Swoop said:


> I wonder how big OP's LP got in the last 6 years


At least 10".

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Venom1080

Whitelightning777 said:


> The entire Lasiodora genus is a great place to start for your first tarantula!!
> 
> Since you should NOT needlessly handle and tarantula no matter the temperment, the urticating hairs won't be much of a problem.  Lasiodora will keep you honest!
> 
> I own a Klugi myself but all the species are excellent choices. The feeding drive is quite strong. Anything moving including your fingers will be treated like tasty worms.
> 
> Be sure to feed a wide variety of food.


Variety is probably best. But they do just fine on crickets and worms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

dangerforceidle said:


> At least 10".


doubt it, as they *don't* get that big.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cold blood

Venom1080 said:


> Variety is probably best. But they do just fine on crickets and worms.


There's actually zero evidence that a t needs a variety when it comes to prey items.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Venom1080

cold blood said:


> There's actually zero evidence that a t needs a variety when it comes to prey items.


Exactly. Hence "probably".


----------



## Whitelightning777

Venom1080 said:


> Variety is probably best. But they do just fine on crickets and worms.


& Roaches, earthworms, & anything else not offered in premolt!! In nature they are general predators. Vertebrates are unnecessary as feeders.


----------



## Venom1080

Whitelightning777 said:


> & Roaches, earthworms, & anything else not offered in premolt!! In nature they are general predators. Vertebrates are unnecessary as feeders.


Opportunistic is the word. They take whatever they can handle. Vertabrate, beetle, earth worm, doesn't matter. 

By your own criteria, you should be feeding vertabrates. To increase the variety of prey.  

But I haven't seen evidence of a variety being needed.


----------



## Dennis Nedry

They don't NEED variety, but it won't hurt them, feeding variety is more important with something like an omnivorous lizard (blue tongue skinks and crested geckoes come to mind). If anything it entertains the keeper and if one feeder is leaking in one nutritional aspect it can be made up for with a different feeder

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sasker

Dennis Nedry said:


> They don't NEED variety, but it won't hurt them


And don't forget it's fun to watch your tarantulas munch on a variety of little critters

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Guy Moss

I don’t feed mine mealworms those little buggers bury themselves in no time and turn into beetles. My LP is partial to a good locust


----------



## Arachnophoric

Guy Moss said:


> I don’t feed mine mealworms those little buggers bury themselves in no time and turn into beetles. My LP is partial to a good locust


Dead thread. 

If you want to use mealworms but don't want them to burrow, crush the heads with tongs. It'll keep it from burrowing if the T isn't quick to jump on it.


----------



## sasker

Guy Moss said:


> those little buggers bury themselves in no time and turn into beetles


Just crush their heads with tweezers prior to feeding and that would solve this problem.

@Arachnophoric You beat me to it


----------



## Whitelightning777

Even without vertebrates, there's still lots of different feeders you can use.  Mine do just fine without vertebrates.  I've given mine the following.

Dubai roaches
Hissing roaches
Red runners.

Mealworms
Super worms
Horn worms

Crickets galore

& The monthly & first post molt earthworm (the really big ones). 

And one or two others that I can't recall now.


----------

